# He's here... :)



## SarahBeth (Dec 18, 2008)

My baby is here! He was hatched October 8th. The breeders were a delight to meet with and talk to. They were an older couple who had two rooms filled with birds. They had almost every kind of bird imaginable--an African Grey, conures, tiels, finches, the works! A very noisy home! He was living in a cage with his four brothers or sisters. When I was there, the breeder got him out of the cage and had me do the 'step up' command with him. He seemed fond of me from the get-go. 

Now that he's in his new home, he is going through a bit of culture shock. He has been clinging to his rope perch and hasn't moved since I brought him home. I tried step up with him once since he obviously knows it already, but he is so freaked that I backed off. I know he will miss his feathered friends but I hope that he likes living with me (he certainly has enough space). Hopefully in the next year or so, once he's bonded with me and used to my home, I can add another playmate for him. 

I don't have a name for him yet...none of the names I put in the poll seem to fit him. My mom suggested "Myles" so we're calling him Myles until I make a decision. 

I just hope he eats something soon!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations  He is gorgeous


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful! That is a gorgeous mutation. I am hoping to get a Cinnamon Pearl Pied in a couple of years. I have the Pied and I have the Cinnamon Pearl. now I need the time.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's stunning congrats!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You done good!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow what a beauty!!! u sure did a good job picking ur baby!! im sure he will settle in...it would be a big step for him!!!just sit and talk to him a bit and tell him what a good boy he is...once again he is gorgeous....congratulations!!!


----------



## SarahBeth (Dec 18, 2008)

If he doesn't move again tomorrow, I may have to shove some food at him.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol...eat!!! im sure he will settle soon.....try not to worry too much...chico took about a day to eat when we got him...and then at first it was only if i held the bowl for him  Mikey....my word of reason...suggested maybe that wasnt the smartest idea...so in the cage he went and eat he did!!! try getting him to step up a bit later...i may get in trouble for saying this but i think that first day time with Mommy and/or daddy is really great for bonding.....they feel safe with u in this new place and settle quicker...but...dont push him too far like u said....just try the stepping up and when he does...give him love and treats!!


----------



## TooT (Jan 2, 2009)

congrats your so lucky he is just what I am looking for


----------



## SarahBeth (Dec 18, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> lol...eat!!! im sure he will settle soon.....try not to worry too much...chico took about a day to eat when we got him...and then at first it was only if i held the bowl for him  Mikey....my word of reason...suggested maybe that wasnt the smartest idea...so in the cage he went and eat he did!!! try getting him to step up a bit later...i may get in trouble for saying this but i think that first day time with Mommy and/or daddy is really great for bonding.....they feel safe with u in this new place and settle quicker...but...dont push him too far like u said....just try the stepping up and when he does...give him love and treats!!


I just tried to offer him some millet. He didn't freak out but when I got too close he started climbing the side of the cage to get away. I think I'll wait until tomorrow. But I do hope he finds the food.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yep fair enough.....dont want to push him too far!!! he'll prolly find it first thing in the morning when hunger overcomes all


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

oh man thats one beautiful cockatiel...don't turn your back someone from here will have him if they can manage it!!!
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

he doesn't mean me......someone else im sure


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

one thing I noticed when bringing home a new bird is to put multiple dishes in the cage in different place, Along with a dish that can't be tipped over (like a small crock cat dish - i got mine at the dollar tree) on the floor or put paper (news paper or plain white printer paper) on the floor and sprinkle the food over it 

Also it makes a world of difference if you use the same exact food the bird was eating at it's previous "home" 

I almost lost one of My Part English Budgies because I fed my birds Zupreem Fruit Blend pellets and he'd always eating Roudy Bush Pellets(which are just plain brown)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It is very common for birds not to eat the first day or two in a new environment. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new bird! He is very pretty.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

He is so pretty! My Holly didn't eat for almost three days when she arrived home. I just made sure it was there for when she was ready to eat. I noticed at first she would wait to eat when I covered her cage for the evening. Once I covered her cage I could hear her cracking seeds and eating and in the morning when I removed her food dish there would be hulls. Your boy may do the same thing.

Terri ~


----------



## SarahBeth (Dec 18, 2008)

I put some seed on a plate at the bottom of the cage where he can see it. He still hasn't eaten and hasn't moved much. I have to go to a wake today so maybe he'll explore when I'm gone.


----------



## SarahBeth (Dec 18, 2008)

*updates*

Updates

When I left for work this morning, he still had not eaten. I've been trying to offer him some millet from my hand every now and then but he doesn't like it!

The breeder emailed me to ask how it was going. I told him. He said I should be taking him out of his cage as much as possible. I don't agree--I'm not just going to grab little Myles to get him out! I want Myles to trust me and want to come out and spend time with me. I think I'm just going to be patient.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You are right. When a bird is in a new home it is not good to force contact on him. I LOVE the name Myles. Try just leaving the door open for a while when you in the vicinity of the cage or open the play top. Make sure to brace it with a perch. He may well want to come out on those terms. I sure hope he starts eating soon!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

So pretty!! Looks like chiquita my female cinnamon pearl pied, I love cinnamons pearl pieds they are so pretty.....


----------



## SarahBeth (Dec 18, 2008)

*What do you think?*

What do you guys think about this exchange?

Breeder:

"How's the baby doing?Hope all is well."

Me:

"He is a very scared bird. He hasn't explored the cage much--he is glued to his rope perch.

He hasn't eaten yet. I've tried to offer him millet but he is still scared of me. I put some seed at the bottom of the cage in addition to in his food dish on the side so he can see it."

Breeder:

"It's all new to him.Should be much better in a few days as he gets use to his new home.I forgot to tell you to put food on the bottom of cage.good thinking on your part.take him out as much as you can.that will help in him relaxing.If you have problems after a few days let me know.I can work with him or get you another bird.Just remember the more you work with him,the better he will get.He's just a baby and has never seen the world outside of his cage.He also lost the comfort of his brothers and sisters."

Me:

"I can't take him out of the cage yet because he will not step up with me yet. I want to earn his trust so I don't want to grab him to get him out. I want him to come out because he wants to. I'm trying to be patient with him. Hopefully while I'm at work today he will explore the cage and eat something."

Breeder:

"Hi Sarah.call me when you have a chance.I need to give you some pointers."


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Got to give her credit for calling to see how things are going. She also seems willing to do what she can to make everything OK for you. A little scattered but it's easy to forget things when you have a baby go home with someone else. She does seem to understand that the bird is probably feeling a little alone which is something he's never experienced. Although I surprised at the suggestion to try and take the bird out often. At this stage it would just add stress I would think.


----------



## SarahBeth (Dec 18, 2008)

I had a very upsetting night with Myles (the name I gave him).

The breeder had told me that, with baby birds, you have to force them out of the cage so they learn to rely on you, etc. He told me to grab him and hold him to me, then sit with him for a while away from the cage. He said if I do this a few days in a row that I will see the difference. So I decided to try this--he seemed so insistent that this works. 

It took me a while to catch him. First I tried just getting him to step up but that wasn't happening so I grabbed him like he said. Even that wasn't going well so I eventually grabbed him with a washcloth and held him to me. I went in the living room and he wouldn't stop struggling. Eventually I let him onto the floor and I laid next to him for a little bit. I kept trying to get him on my finger or near me but he kept hissing at me incessantly. He worked his way under the couch, trying to get away from me. I worried that he would get hurt so I coaxed him out (with a lot of hissing) and eventually grabbed him and put him back in the cage. I definitely think he hates me now.

I'm starting to think that maybe I shouldn't have adopted Myles. Maybe I don't know how to do the bird thing...


----------



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi SaraBeth! I am an new bird owner myself and let me tell you....Andre hisses and bites me too!!! I had to grab him to come out of the cage as well. But now...its been alittle over a week, and he will come out of the cage on his own! AND he still hates me to try the step up and will bite me BUT he will come up to my face and preen my eyebrows and eyelashes sooooooo gently. Its getting better!!! He will eat out of my hand too. Maybe he needs more time???? I'm not sure??? But Andre seems to hate fingers but loves my face. I'm actually thinking of getting Andre a friend!

I hope it gets better for you. I'm sure it will.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Please don't lose heart already. It takes time to build trust and a relationship with your bird. The breeder is wrong about grabbing them that is a sure way to ruin the trust you are trying to build. Take your time and just be near the cage. Maybe read to him. I really helps to get them accustomed to you. They get to know the sound of you voice and as long as you just be with him he will get used to you. Then you can start leaving the cage door open or pull up a chair and just put your hand in there for a while. It does help to have a treat. But just don't make any approaches and wait for him to get a little more comfortable. When he appears to have calmed down leave the treat for him and back off. Eventually he will likely be so comfortabl with this that he will start approaching you to get the treat (millet does work best). You still in the early stages. Give it time.


----------



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

How is it going? I checked for an update and didn't see one.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Trust Sue on this Sarahbeth. When i got Belle she was the bird from ****. She bit to draw blood and was just aweful. Sue came along and helped me thru every day i would work on gaining her trust and if i had a problem i posted it on here and Sue was there very quickly to calm me down or reassure me that things would be ok if i gave it time. Belle is now doing very well. Trust me when i tell you the first time he steps up your heart will scream with joy and every time he does something new it will be the same, like the first time belle came to the side of the cage to give me a kiss...it was an awesome feeling to know how much my bird had come to trust and love me and live in my home with Chico. You will be fine and Myles will be too. You can't expect him to trust you right away but please be patient and the rewards are incredible. We will always be here to answer your questions and listen to your problems with him and we will also be here to celebrate as your barriers fall down. i'm going with the home depot slogan here "you can do it, and we can help"!
Mikey


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Any updates on myles progress? Is everything ok with him?
Mikey


----------



## AubieBird (Oct 5, 2008)

Sarah Beth, congratulations on your new 'tiel. He is so pretty. Hopefully he will settle down soon and you two can have some great bonding time together.


----------



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

just checking in for an update  how is he? How is the new cage???


----------

